# 330ci or 325ci??



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

tK715 said:


> i see..can anyone justify the insurance price rates? also,
> suprisingly i found out that the 330 has an edge over the 325 in gas mileage..but as far as maintenance goes (given not having warranty) do prices differ much on these two? will maintenance cost of the 330 be alot more than the 325?


The 330 sport uses staggered tire sizes and rims. If you commute, you will not want to rotate rims...you'd have 245s up front and 225s on the back, on narrower rims. Hmm. Of course, people have posted here that you shouldn't rotate tires anyway, because apparently the wear pattern the rear tires take will make them very, very noisy at speed.

My car came with 225s on all sides, thanks to the dealer, and I rotated them just to eke out a few more commuting miles before winter. Still handles fine despite having the wider rims in front. :dunno:

But anyway, if you get the 330 and follow the bimmerfest/BMW approved method, you will end up paying more for tires and having to change them more often. That's a significant expense.

Other than that, I really don't think there are meaningful differences in maintenance.


----------



## Chagahan (Jul 18, 2004)

it is tricky to just compore base prices because some options are standart on 330's. So for a fair comparations add the price of options those that are std on a 330. I had the same problem 325 or 330 and I bought a 330. It is not because of power, there was a small price difference after the options.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Chagahan said:


> it is tricky to just compore base prices because some options are standart on 330's. So for a fair comparations add the price of options those that are std on a 330. I had the same problem 325 or 330 and I bought a 330. It is not because of power, there was a small price difference after the options.


Here's some hard numbers from BMWUSA:

325ci, CW, PP, SP, Xenon, HK sound: MSRP $39,070
330ci, CW, PP, SP, Xenon: MSRP $42,345

So we're talking round $6k as close as you can get to apples to apples.

Lease pricing according to BMWUSA: $2.5k down, 12 miles:

325ci: 495
330ci: 522

This is a pretty insignificant difference, comprably equipped.

One note of caution is that this applies to the coupes only. I ran the numbers the same way for the sedan, and the 325 was $5k or $80/mo. cheaper.

It looks to me that, if you want two doors, pop the extra money.


----------



## norihaga (Aug 25, 2004)

So it sounds like the pick is a 325i with sport package...and no folding seat, for extra chassis stiffness. I guess that's the difference between South Effrican and German labor costs.





iversonm said:


> Here's some hard numbers from BMWUSA:
> 
> 325ci, CW, PP, SP, Xenon, HK sound: MSRP $39,070
> 330ci, CW, PP, SP, Xenon: MSRP $42,345
> ...


----------



## dallasfan824 (Nov 21, 2004)

iversonm said:


> Here's some hard numbers from BMWUSA:
> 
> 325ci, CW, PP, SP, Xenon, HK sound: MSRP $39,070
> 330ci, CW, PP, SP, Xenon: MSRP $42,345
> ...


If you are talking about leasing then its a no brainer. Go for the 330. You are talking about the difference being about the same as a tank of gas. If you are buying...take the 325 and use the extra 3k for a trip to Germany and take Euro delivery!


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

In my mind, the base configuration for the coupe is "with sport package". The current prices for the coupe w/SP are:

325Ci: $33,395
330Ci: $38,595

Considering that the other various options are about the same price for both cars (except for a few that are not available for the 325Ci), you have to ask yourself: Can I afford a car that is over $5000 extra. Sure, the 330 has more power and more torque (the torque difference IS noticeable), however are you ready to pay $5000 for it?
I did not have $5000 extra to spare so the choice was pretty easy for me. If cost is not an issue for you, go for the 330Ci. If it is, don't worry, you will get plenty of fun for your $$.

I am very happy with my 325Ci. It is plenty powerful, handles extremely well and is a hoot to drive. It puts a smile on my face everytime I turn the ignition key. And a few low cost add-ons, such as a CAI, will make it even more fun to drive.

FrenchBoy


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

iversonm said:


> ....
> 
> The 325 has a black trim over the license plate and on the strips where a roof rack can mount, while the 330 is painted body color.
> 
> ...


My 325Ci is configured like you described the 330. The coupe comes will all the body color/chrome trim, except the exhaust tips. I added those for $20.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Bill325Ci said:


> My 325Ci is configured like you described the 330. The coupe comes will all the body color/chrome trim, except the exhaust tips. I added those for $20.


My data all came from the sedan, since that's what is (and was) in my garage.

Your observations probably explain the significant pricing difference between the 325i and 325ci.

BMW must use the stripped 325i's as loss-leaders to advertize lease rates and get you through the door at the dealership, only to try to upsell you into a $80k 645.


----------



## Bill325Ci (Jul 17, 2002)

iversonm said:


> ....
> BMW must use the stripped 325i's as loss-leaders to advertize lease rates and get you through the door at the dealership, only to try to upsell you into a $80k 645.


:bigpimp:


----------



## Poor Man's M3 (Jul 24, 2004)

I am not happy unless it is an M3. So for me the base coupe is a better choice. Handling and quality is exactly the same..


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

dallasfan824 said:


> If you are talking about leasing then its a no brainer. Go for the 330. You are talking about the difference being about the same as a tank of gas. If you are buying...take the 325 and use the extra 3k for a trip to Germany and take Euro delivery!


On the other hand, if you do ED on the 330, the cost comes out very close to the 325.
(That's what I did, and, to a large degree, how I justified the 330 (over both the 325 and the G35)). You just have to ignore the possibility of doing ED on the 325...


----------



## tK715 (Nov 29, 2004)

Poor Man's M3 said:


> I am not happy unless it is an M3. So for me the base coupe is a better choice. Handling and quality is exactly the same..


good point..


----------



## tK715 (Nov 29, 2004)

thx for all the replies..i appreciate it. it seems as tho the 325 is comparable in some ways to the 330, and costs hell of alot less..im more leaning to the 325 right now, but if the price is right, it's gonna be the 330..im just a poor college student..with a dream to drive a bimmer! this is gonna be a daily commute to school and work..im not planning on racing this thing out, id rather just sit back and cruise..thx you all for your responses :thumbup:


----------



## tK715 (Nov 29, 2004)

ALSO, does anyone kno if the 330ci insurance rates are higher than the 325ci's??? this is also a major factor..


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

*I've owned both 325ci and 330ZHP*

The 325 with a manual tranny is seriously underated, in coupe form with the sport package the and manual tranny its a serious contender. Yeah it cant blow a G35 coupe but you sure can stay on his ass. I had a 02 325Ci and it was just fine at the time i couldnt afford a 330 so i went with the closes thing. For me i usually drove most of the time by myself so the power was just fine. You do have to work the gearbox for more torque but all and all its not a slow car. Add the options that you think are important to you,If money is a issue just get what you can afford, a 325 is just fine just get the manual tranny and you wont be dissapointed. Now the 330ZHP is different, just a little more of the good stuff like power and handling plus the ZHP extras. What really sold me on the ZHP was the ride and the looks. At the time i could afford it so i went with it and got a hell of a deal. Happy shopping! :thumbup:

P.S. A bimmer is a bimmer no matter what 318,320,325,330,M3 your still part of
the same great club. :beerchug:


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

tK715 said:


> ALSO, does anyone kno if the 330ci insurance rates are higher than the 325ci's??? this is also a major factor..


I'm 26 my insurance jumped $13 a month more for the 330ZHP.

2 tickets in the past 5 years
No accidents


----------



## admstng (Nov 11, 2004)

I am not a BMW owner (will be soon, 325CI) I own a '90 mustang notch. I love the speed of the car, i love the look (imo) love the 300+ ft lbs of tourqe.

The reason why I want a BMW is the look, and the way it drives (and to be honest, the fact that it's a "bmw") After looking at many different threads in many different forums, i see that the _one_ of the most talked about subjects is SPEED. But why? this is not a flame, or putting down these 3 series, but your not paying over 30K for speed, lets face it, these cars are not fast. I raced a 330CI ZHP and spanked him :spank: not proud of it, becasue it was a 330CI (diff story if it was a M car)

Well, back to the original question, I am not a BMW owner, i did drive a 330CI for about 60-80 miles (that got me hooked) and i loved every minute of it. I got on it at one pointm it was nice i guess, but thats not why i fell in love with the car, i could care less how fast it was. What i liked was the ride, and the looks i got. I would def. get a 323, 325, 328CI over the 330CI. But i'm on a budget (21 yrs old, paying for it myself :thumbdwn: ) unlike many others here. So, I would drive both and then make the decision, but I wouldn't pay the extra couple grand for 40HP.

Also agree w/ Stockler's post

-------------------------

[OFF TOPIC] Mustang for sale, pm for pics. I'm in LI NY [/OFF TOPIC]

-Adam


----------



## Poor Man's M3 (Jul 24, 2004)

admstng said:


> I am not a BMW owner (will be soon, 325CI) I own a '90 mustang notch. I love the speed of the car, i love the look (imo) love the 300+ ft lbs of tourqe.
> 
> The reason why I want a BMW is the look, and the way it drives (and to be honest, the fact that it's a "bmw") After looking at many different threads in many different forums, i see that the _one_ of the most talked about subjects is SPEED. But why? this is not a flame, or putting down these 3 series, but your not paying over 30K for speed, lets face it, these cars are not fast. I raced a 330CI ZHP and spanked him :spank: not proud of it, becasue it was a 330CI (diff story if it was a M car)
> -------------------------
> ...


Hey Spanky, get the 3-Coupes up to high speeds and the Mustangs will rattle and fall apart. Nobody makes a cruise missle like the Germans... 0-60 is for the Stangs.


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

:stupid:


Poor Man's M3 said:


> Hey Spanky, get the 3-Coupes up to high speeds and the Mustangs will rattle and fall apart. Nobody makes a cruise missle like the Germans... 0-60 is for the Stangs.


----------



## AComp (Aug 30, 2003)

Double Vanos said:


> The 325 with a manual tranny is seriously underated, in coupe form with the sport package the and manual tranny its a serious contender...
> Happy shopping! :thumbup:
> 
> P.S. A bimmer is a bimmer no matter what 318,320,325,330,M3 your still part of
> the same great club. :beerchug:


Is there a peformance difference between the coupe and sedan? I've read several ref's to this.

Please forgive my newbie question. 

Maybe the coupe is lighter? Couldn't find weight specs.

I'm still undecided on what my new car purchase will be, even tho I'm certainly leaning towards a 325. With the coupe being more $$, I'm trying to "educate myself".


----------

